# I need advice on my site...



## CraftRecipes.Org (Jun 10, 2008)

Hello all.. I have recently created my site http://craftrecipes.org that i've  been working on for the past 2 weeks.. there are still alot of tweaks that need to be made.. such as.. adding and taxonomy of content.. a new logo, which will come later.. i want to add a group function like Google Groups..and writting out the faq.. but for now i think it will manage.. there are many functions that i included like the popular social networks out there.. such as adding friends (thats my favorite), adding recipes in a table format, fivestar ratings on most content, etc. just to name a few.. I am so excited that I lose sleep over it sometimes..   my dream is to be the next facebook.com of crafts.. do you know that 23 yr old  turned down a 1 billion dollar buy out from Yahoo?? Well, thats pretty much my inspiration for making this site.. I havent launched it yet but I will in the new future.. so in the meantime you are free to post anything on there even on the buy/sell section (no spam or affiliate links please!) so i can conduct my testing phase of the site.. please give me any feedbacks or comments.. i have been reading the posts and I know Lovehound is very critical when it comes to reviews.. i'll be waiting for yours


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jun 10, 2008)

Hey there!!  Who do you use as your host for your site?  I like the layout, but I am not a real big fan of pink.  But that is just me!  Maybe a more neutral color?


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

I agree on the color and believe it could get a bit tiresome over a session, possibly causing visitors to cut their stay short.

I hate to be the one to tell you, and I'm uncomfortable with my negativity, hope you don't take offense, but your forum software is brain dead. I can't recall seeing a more unprofessional forum implementation, ever. I suggest that if you are serious about running a forum you should look into one of the industry leading forum softwares like vBulletin, phpBB, WWWThreads, IPB (Invision), etc. IMO vBulletin is the Cadillac of forum software and IMO you can't get any better than that.

The few pages I checked were "page not found" but I imagine it's because you haven't yet added content.

Again I'm sorry for my negative critique but I always assume those requesting critiques are looking for objectivity and truth rather than "no, honey, that dress doesn't make you look fat at all!" 

Good luck with becoming a millionaire before you turn 30!


----------



## CraftRecipes.Org (Jun 10, 2008)

dragonfly princess said:
			
		

> Hey there!!  Who do you use as your host for your site?  I like the layout, but I am not a real big fan of pink.  But that is just me!  Maybe a more neutral color?



Pink is kinda tiresome I will change the color scheme in a couple weeks so it will be more appealing to everyone.. 

I use godaddy.com for my host.. they are awesome and have the best customer support.. i have called them a million times with many different questions and they answered all of them on the spot!

As for my forum.. not really a fan of it either put it ties in with the programing of the site.. i also included SMF which i have not customize yet url = http://craftrecipes.org/forum as you can see.. im still debating whether or not to use it.. 

No need for apologies Lovehound.. i love to hear feedback.. thanks for all your input.. i will definitely take it into consideration..


----------



## CraftRecipes.Org (Jun 11, 2008)

i changed the layout to blue.. tell me what you guys think...


----------



## kwahlne (Jun 14, 2008)

I like the blue much better.  Nice layout!


----------



## CraftRecipes.Org (Jun 20, 2008)

*Banner?*

*Which banner do you think I should use for the layout?*


----------



## Deda (Jun 20, 2008)

I absolutly LOVE #3.  The orange is making me hungry.  The whole effect is nice and clean.


----------



## CraftRecipes.Org (Jun 20, 2008)

thanks deda.. hey i checked out your site and I think it's pretty awesome! Very clean! Where are the products? and is that Jessica Alba?


----------



## Deda (Jun 20, 2008)

CraftRecipes.Org said:
			
		

> thanks deda.. hew i checked out your site and I think it's pretty awesome! Very clean! Where are the products? and is that Jessica Alba?



OMG, no, that's my daughter!

and the products are being photographed.  I hope to have them up in a few days, maybe a week.  

Thanks so much!


----------



## CraftRecipes.Org (Jun 20, 2008)

oh wow! I'll make sure to stop by and visit in a week!  Also, do you make your own product lables? I'm thinking of launching my own product line in the future..


----------



## CraftRecipes.Org (Jun 21, 2008)

*Free Contest!!*

*CraftRecipes.org is holding a FREE contest!
**
The prizes are:

2,500 user points
K&Company Diecuts To Go Brenda Walton Shapes & Tags Tin
K&Company Amy Butler Postbound Scrapbook 8.5x8.5: Belle

5,000 user points
K&Company Diecuts To Go Brenda Walton Shapes & Tags Tin
K&Company K-Ology 12 x 12-inch Addison Postbound Scrapbook

10,000 user points
Digital Spectrum 5.6" NuVue NV563 TFT LCD Digital Picture Frame w/ Bonus 1 GB SD Card

Register for FREE and GOOD LUCK!

Go to www.CraftRecipes.org*


----------



## CraftRecipes.Org (Jun 30, 2008)

The contest is updated with more prizes!


----------

